# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Compro granadilla, maracuya,palta,piñas y fresa

## krobsi

BUENAS, COMPRO GRANDES GRANADILLA, MARACUYA PALTAS, PIÑAS EN TODAS SUS VARIEDDADES Y FRESAS, CUALQUIER INTERESADO MANDAREME UN MENSAJE CON SU LISTA DE PRECIOS YTIPO DE PRODUCTOS EL PAGO ES AL CONTADO Y COMPRO SEMANALMENTE . GRACIAS       
ANTONIO GUTIERREZ gutierrezdistribuciones@gmail.comTemas similares: Compro maracuya Compro 17 TN de Maracuyá (de Primera) puesta en Lima y 2 TN de Mango Kent (descarte) Busco productores de fruta para abastecer industria de pulpas: Camu Camu, Lúcuma, Mango, Maracuyá, Mandarina, Fresa, etc. COMPRO MANI-PALTA -NUECES Compro semilla / plantones granadilla de exportación

----------


## Cañete Perú

Estimado Antonio Gutierrez. 
Referente al pedido que públicas, quería saber si hay alguna variedad especifica de fresa que estes dispuesto a comprar y que cantidadad. 
Gracias.

----------


## krobsi

Compro cualquier variedad de fresas, pero el envese tiene que ser el adecuado puesto que las llevo para la cuidad de arequipa,y el medio de compra es a pedido usted se encarga de enviarme las fresas, previo deposito del dinero respectivo , esoty comprando entre 800 y 1500kg semanales, aves llego a mas es cuestion de precios

----------


## Cañete Perú

Estimado. 
Estoy saliendo a la Ciudad de Ica, me podrias facilitar tu numero de telefono. o mejor nextel. 
Gracias.

----------


## krobsi

mi celular es 980295544 pero antes desearia que me mandes tu lista de precio a mi correo gracias   
antonio gutierrez gutierrezdistribuciones@gmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Antonio: 
Si todavía te interesa la posibilidad de abstecer a Tottus con cítricos u otros productos que menejes, me avisas. Por otra parte, estoy cotizando algunos productos puestos en Ica para ver si te interesan. Te envío los precios cuando los tenga a la mano. 
Saludos

----------


## krobsi

hola bruno:
si todavia tengo interes en abastecer a tottus, que es lo que tengo que hacer? 
Antonio gutierrez gutierrezdistribuciones@gmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Antonio: 
Hace un tiempo te pasé la FT de cítricos, pero nunca recibí una respuesta con tu propuesta de precios para pasársela a Tottus. La idea sería tratar de colocar primero el/los producto(s) más competitivo(s) que tengas, porque Tottus ya maneja precios competitivos con sus productores. 
Yo tenía entendido que te interesaba tratar con naranjas o cítricos, así que dime con qué producto te gustaría tratar de negociar con los de Tottus -a través mío- para pasarte las FT. Si crees poder cumplir con ella, y te interesaría proveer regularmente a Tottus, entonces me puedes dar una llamada a mi oficina o celular para explicarte todos los detalles que debes tener en cuenta para abastecer allí. 
Saludos y confírmame qué producto te interesaría proveer para seguir adelanate con la negociación.

----------


## krobsi

La verdad que no se a cuento pueda vender los productos a tottus, tu no sabes a cuanto ellos compran o a cuanto debo venderles?

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> La verdad que no se a cuento pueda vender los productos a tottus, tu no sabes a cuanto ellos compran o a cuanto debo venderles?

 Hola Antonio: 
La verdad es que es preferible partir de tu propuesta, según tus costos, volúmenes, etc; ya que el precio definitivo lo podemos negociar si tu propuesta está dentro del rango que a ellos les interesa. Por eso, te digo que lo mejor es empezar con una propuesta por el producto más competitivo que tengas y que mayores volúmenes manejes, para ver si esta posibilidad de Tottus te convendría. 
Me puedes pasar tu precio puesto en Lima o en el Tottus más cercano para ver por dónde andamos, porque hay que considerar costo de alquiler de jabas (a menos que se combra de campo) y algunos otros detalles que como te dije, es preferible que te las detalle por teléfono para explicarte con calma. 
Sería bueno empezar con algún producto que consigas en Arequipa y que puedas dejar en Tottus Arequipa. 
Me avisas cualquier cosa... 
Saludos

----------


## krobsi

Hola, bruno
Hoy estuve por las tiendas de tottus en arequipa y vi los precios que tienen de las manzanas chilenas y son carisimos por ejemplo las manzanas rojas, verdes y manzana fuji estan en 4 soles, son de la marca RM, yo esas manzanas las compro en Tacna y me llegan hacia Arequipa en promedio 2.6 soles, otros productos que vi son la mandarina rio de oro, yo la puedo vender hasta 1.7 , la naranja huando hasta 1.7 son los mismo productos que venden en tottus, despues la cocona la puedo dejar a 2.3, la karambola la puedo dejar hasta 1.70, la mazana pero la puedo dejar hasta 1.95,la palta fuerte hasta 4.10,la manzana delicia las puedo dejar la 1era a 1.7, la 2 da hasta 1.5.
Lo que puedo manejar engrandes cantidades son las manzanas junto con los citricos y ahora que llega la temporada de sandia y mangos del norte, los demas productos los manejo en cantidades menores.
bueno bruno esos son los productos que yo manejo aca en arequipa con sus precios los cuales comparandolos con los precios que vende tottus en sus tiendas son muchisimo mas baratos, esta semana esatre cargando un camion de sandia norteña todavia no tengo el precio fijo. bueno espero que alguno de los productos que te di los podamos vender a las iendas.
cualquier cosa me escribes saludos. 
Antonio gutierrez gutierrezdistribuciones@gmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Antonio: 
No sé si viste el tema que publiqué hace poco, porque precisamente Tottus me está pidiendo que le consiga manzanas, aunque estaban interesados en manzana nacional (delicia, israel, pachacamac, winter, etc); pero como dices poder abastecer de manzana chilena, tal vez podríamos tratar también porque el único objetivo de ellos es bajar sus costos, sin bajas su calidad. 
Yo creo que podríamos hacer el intento con todos los productos que me has mencionado, pero antes debes revisar la FT de cada producto, para que me des tu precio según esa FT, porque en Tottus te exigen ciertos estándares de calidad -no te aceptan fruta la barrer y hay que seleccionar-. 
Yo estoy abasteciendo de Sandía norteña a Tottus, así que si deseas te puedo pasar una propuesta de Sandía puesta en Ica, pero igual estoy con los oídos abiertos para ver si me ofreces un mejor precio aún. 
Te voy a pasar las FT que tenga de los productos que has mencionado, para calcular bien los precios, para que no haya ningún malentendido. 
Cuando revises las FT, seguimos conversando; pero creo que sí tienes oportunidad de colocar manzanas, naranjas y mandarinas para empezar, y veamos qué sucede con los demás productos que mencionaste. 
En la noche te las paso... 
Saludos

----------


## krobsi

Hola, bruno
Entonces estare esperando la FT para poder sacar mir pecios y con respecto a la sandia , me puedes pasar la propuesta de sandia que tienes para poder analizarla, porque en esta temporada ya empiezo o comprar full sandia. 
Antonio gutierrez gutierrezdistribuciones@gmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Te paso las FT mañana, poque me olvidé que las tengo en mi oficina. También te paso mañana los precios de sandía puesta en Ica o Chincha. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Antonio: 
He conseguido sandía a S./0.93 x kilo, de primera y segunda al barrer (10TN). El flete lo cubrirías tú, por lo que tendrías que decirme a dónde quisieras que se te envíe la sandía, si es que te interesa el precio. Te paso las FT de Tottus en la tarde, para ver si podemos colcoar algunos de tus productos allí. 
Me avisas cualquier cosa... 
Saludos

----------


## krobsi

hola bruno.
vos a ver mis costos y si me animo por la sandia ya te aviso, hoy estuve revisando lo FT que me mandaste cuando tengo los precios deacuerdo a los FT te los paso por correo

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> hola bruno.
> vos a ver mis costos y si me animo por la sandia ya te aviso, hoy estuve revisando lo FT que me mandaste cuando tengo los precios deacuerdo a los FT te los paso por correo

 Ok Antonio... Sin compromiso. 
Me avisas cualquier cosa y voy a ver si les interesaría que les pase propuestas por manzana chilena, para pasarte las FT. 
Saludos

----------


## krobsi

hola.bruno
La sandia que tienes es norteña?? si es asi hasta cuanto ultimo me dejas esta semana voy hacer un carro de 30TON,deseo 20TN de primera y 10 de segunda  
Antonio gutierrez gutierrezdistribuciones@gmail.com

----------


## ricardos

Hola Antonio G.
La compra de granadilla cual es el volumen maximo que puedes comprar y de que variedad estamos hablando tengo la variedad colombiana.
saludos
Ricardo 
rpm:#0006190.

----------


## krobsi

Hola Ricardo 
Puedo comprar entre 1 y 1.5 toneladas semanales. y compro cualquier variedad, cual es el calibre y el precio de tu granadilla?y en donde se encuentra? 
Antonio gutierrez gutierrezdistribuciones@gmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> hola.bruno
> La sandia que tienes es norteña?? si es asi hasta cuanto ultimo me dejas esta semana voy hacer un carro de 30TON,deseo 20TN de primera y 10 de segunda  
> Antonio gutierrez gutierrezdistribuciones@gmail.com

 Hola Antonio: 
La sandía es del norte y es la misma con la que abstesco a Tottus cuando me piden. Con respecto al precio, lo último que te podemos ofrecer es a S/.0.92 x kilo, porque es prácticamente el precio de chacra. 
Me confirmas si vas a querer, para coordinar bien las cosas contigo y con el productor. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola, bruno
> Hoy estuve por las tiendas de tottus en arequipa y vi los precios que tienen de las manzanas chilenas y son carisimos por ejemplo las manzanas rojas, verdes y manzana fuji estan en 4 soles, son de la marca RM, yo esas manzanas las compro en Tacna y me llegan hacia Arequipa en promedio 2.6 soles, otros productos que vi son la mandarina rio de oro, yo la puedo vender hasta 1.7 , la naranja huando hasta 1.7 son los mismo productos que venden en tottus, despues la cocona la puedo dejar a 2.3, la karambola la puedo dejar hasta 1.70, la mazana pero la puedo dejar hasta 1.95,la palta fuerte hasta 4.10,la manzana delicia las puedo dejar la 1era a 1.7, la 2 da hasta 1.5.
> Lo que puedo manejar engrandes cantidades son las manzanas junto con los citricos y ahora que llega la temporada de sandia y mangos del norte, los demas productos los manejo en cantidades menores.
> bueno bruno esos son los productos que yo manejo aca en arequipa con sus precios los cuales comparandolos con los precios que vende tottus en sus tiendas son muchisimo mas baratos, esta semana esatre cargando un camion de sandia norteña todavia no tengo el precio fijo. bueno espero que alguno de los productos que te di los podamos vender a las iendas.
> cualquier cosa me escribes saludos. 
> Antonio gutierrez gutierrezdistribuciones@gmail.com

 Hola Antonio: 
Estoy enviando tus precios a los de Tottus, pero quería que me aclares qué variedad de manzana es la que ofreces a S/.1.95. Además necesito que me aclares si en tus precios está incluido el costo del flete al Tottus que más te convenga y el costo de alquiler de jabas de Tottus. En ese sentido, tenemos que ofrecer precios definitivos para concretar algún pedido, por lo que necesito que hagas los ajustes del caso, según las FT y las cosas que te comento. 
Me interesa que me hagas una propuesta para el mango y las manzanas que manejes. 
Espero tu respuesta. 
Saludos

----------


## krobsi

Hola bruno.
la manzana pero es la que esta a1.95.
Te  voy a mandar un correo con los precios definitivos

----------


## JOMARIN

> Hola Antonio: 
> Si todavía te interesa la posibilidad de abstecer a Tottus con cítricos u otros productos que menejes, me avisas. Por otra parte, estoy cotizando algunos productos puestos en Ica para ver si te interesan. Te envío los precios cuando los tenga a la mano. 
> Saludos

 Estimado Bruno, estoy interesado en ser proveedore de tottus, a la mano tengo Manzana tipo Israel ; me gustaría saber cuales son los requisitos y demas requerimiento para la misma. La produccion lo tengo en Cañete. Gracias por todo.

----------

